# 801 ford from ohio



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Heres 801 ford i also got from ohio with my 38 wc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice! Even has all of the pie weights and everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Do you know what model of 801 it is? If you look on the "hump" by the starter, there will be a number (such as 841, 851, 861, etc.) above the serial number. You can also tell by the trans/PTO combo it has. Does it have 4 or 5 speed or Select-O-Speed? Wish I'd come across a deal like that! I've been looking for an 861 for a couple of years. Looks like a nice machine! Congrats! You lucky dog!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

cant tell by numbers thy pitted its a selecto speed an has 2 speed pto needs tranny work but thts no prob i have in house ford mech thts selecto speed tech lolol my dad he was ford mechanic b4 got into his own business n was only one at dealer tht wrked on selecto speeds hed lost screw driver hed made for adjustin thm inside a trctr n had wait til trctr came bak in 4 modificatios too get it bak tractor had be broke apart so he got his screw driver lol


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

881 then. Good machines, if you get the SOS running! Sure wish I had it! Be careful of your wallet, though, those SOS can cost you!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats a great looking machine BA. Thanks for sharing

:tractorsm


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

ford my dad s bin diggin into his N O S stash of parts lolol


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Man, I wish I was closer! I love them 801 tractors!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

the fords a model 881


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup! The twin PTO is what gave it away! Great machines - WISH I HAD ONE!


----------

